# Constant Shivering + Not Eating



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

So on Wednesday I elbowed Perse, I don't know where and she yelped. I checked her over and she didn't yelp or move away at any of my touches. However, she will cower behind my partner and wont come to me. She is in this fearful/submissive pose and shivers the entire time. She will be with me if I put her on my lap, hold her, or if it's just me. She perked up when we went for a walk and even ran around with Bella. So I am thinking she is just in shock from what happened and needs recovery time from the incident. I didn't elbow her hard.. she went to go on my lap and I was putting my arm down 

What concerns me is that the entire day she shivered and didn't want to eat from her bowl. I had to hand feed her 1/3 cup worth of kibble. Today I dropped them off at my parents house as we are going away for 5 days to celebrate our anniversary and my father mentioned that she didn't want to eat. I mentioned that they should try and hand feed her or place her food on the floor/a plate since she seems to be having a thing for bowls since I hurt her.

Am I correct that she could just be in shock and she will just need time to recover? I don't like it when any of my furbabies don't eat ):

I'll check back in tomorrow with my mother to see if she's eaten anything since our last call. I just wanted to ease my mind of worrying with some second opinions


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If she still is not wanting to eat, I think maybe a vet visit is in order. It IS hard to tell when a dog is injured, as a lot of them are so stoic. It depends on how hard you mistackingly elbowed her. How old is she? If all systems seem OK, (bowels, urinary) maybe you could wait a few days.


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

I didn't elbow her very hard. My parents say she is coming around and started eating. She does eat treats and gets excited to see people and gets excited to go outside for a walk/drive. She drinks water and goes potty regularly. If she's not better by the time I get back Tuesday I'll take her for a vet visit just to make sure everything is sound. I checked her all over and pressed around to see if anything was broken or bruised, but she didn't yelp or feel upset about it.

I just love my baby and need to make sure she's super healthy and alright. 

She's 3 by the way!


----------

